
New Hampshire Knocks 'Congested' Boston in Its Amazon HQ2 Bid - SQL2219
http://www.wbur.org/bostonomix/2017/10/18/new-hampshire-amazon-headquarters-bid
======
SQL2219
...Choose Boston and next year when you leave your tiny $4,000-a-month
apartment only to sit in 2 hours of traffic trying to make your way to an
overburdened airport, you’ll be wishing you were in New Hampshire.

------
Finnucane
It’s true that the Amazon hq would stress infrastructure a lot. Amazon should
go to Lowell or Worcester. Or Springfield, it would be a huge boon for Western
Mass.

